Ask HN: What will happen if Twitter disables Trump’s account? - igotsideas
======
tannerbrockwell
Twitter would have to recognize, an in kind contribution to any candidate
running against the President.

"The value of an in-kind contribution—the usual and normal charge—counts
against the contribution limit as a gift of money does. Additionally, like any
other contribution, in-kind contributions count against the contributor’s
limit for the next election, unless they are otherwise designated."

[1]: [https://www.fec.gov/help-candidates-and-committees/filing-
re...](https://www.fec.gov/help-candidates-and-committees/filing-reports/in-
kind-contributions/)

------
scottporad
Absolute bedlam in the US. Trump's base would _lose their flippin' minds_.

Would it go as far as an actual civil war? I'm not sure who the opponent would
be. If I were @jack, would I be scared for my life? Yes.

~~~
igotsideas
Yeah, it’s crazy how powerful Twitter is. It’s one hell of a product.

------
icedchai
They won't. Twitter needs those views.

~~~
igotsideas
True. Do you think there is a tipping point?

~~~
kccoder
I'm sure there is, but I'm not sure we want to find out what it is.

~~~
igotsideas
True. Sounds super messy.

------
blaser-waffle
He moves to VK.

